# Pregnancy via IVF could make women 50% more likely to suffer pre-eclampsia....



## Emnige (Apr 11, 2011)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2051006/Pregnancy-IVF-make-women-50-likely-suffer-pre-eclampsia-complication.html

/links


----------

